# 10 Things Michelle Obama Wants to Say to Sarah Palin but Can't



## Flaylo

Keli Goff: 10 Things Michelle Obama Wants to Say to Sarah Palin but Can't


3. If Katie Couric had asked me I could name plenty of publications that I read on a regular basis because reading is something you get used to doing in law school.


----------



## Oddball

Wow...Three threads with three links to HRPuffinstuffPo.

Mind ceasing with your spamming of the forum?


----------



## bodecea

Flaylo said:


> Keli Goff: 10 Things Michelle Obama Wants to Say to Sarah Palin but Can't
> 
> 
> 3. If Katie Couric had asked me I could name plenty of publications that I read on a regular basis because reading is something you get used to doing in law school.



Really not all that funny, and I believe that Michelle, in RL, has more class than that.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Here you guys go again, picking on my secret sweetie...


----------



## California Girl




----------



## Flaylo

Oddball said:


> Wow...Three threads with three links to HRPuffinstuffPo.
> 
> Mind ceasing with your spamming of the forum?




Stop spamming that retard in your avatar, I'm posting sound, relevant news along with some humor.


----------



## Flaylo

Big Black Dog said:


> Here you guys go again, picking on my secret sweetie...




I'd rather date Rosie de Palma off and on for a lifetime than marry someone like Palin. Brains actually do matter to men.


----------



## del

Flaylo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Three threads with three links to HRPuffinstuffPo.
> 
> Mind ceasing with your spamming of the forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spamming that retard in your avatar, I'm posting sound, relevant news along with some humor.
Click to expand...




you're almost half right


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Three threads with three links to HRPuffinstuffPo.
> 
> Mind ceasing with your spamming of the forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spamming that retard in your avatar, I'm posting sound, relevant news along with some humor.
Click to expand...


A made up list of bullshit is news to you? 

Thanks for clarifying that. I think that helps many of us understand why you are such a complete fucking idiot now. You don't actually know what 'news' means!   How embarrassing for you. You are one dumb kid.


----------



## Ravi

Why is this in Arts & Crafts


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> Why is this in Arts & Crafts



because i said so


----------



## Flaylo

Ravi said:


> Why is this in Arts & Crafts




Its liberal news that makes Palin look like a fool.


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you guys go again, picking on my secret sweetie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather date Rosie de Palma off and on for a lifetime than marry someone like Palin. Brains actually do matter to men.
Click to expand...


Brains matter to women too. Which explains why you're single.


----------



## California Girl

del said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in Arts & Crafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because i said so
Click to expand...


I am gonna have to spread some rep again.   You are a bad person.


----------



## Ravi

del said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in Arts & Crafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because i said so
Click to expand...

Well...jeesh! Here I expected it to be about moose hunting or squirrel buggering or some such nonsense.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you guys go again, picking on my secret sweetie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather date Rosie de Palma off and on for a lifetime than marry someone like Palin. Brains actually do matter to men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brains matter to women too. Which explains why you're single.
Click to expand...


I have too much brains, I'm single because I enjoy not being tied down to one broad and I can do what I want when I feel like it. Explain why you're single and not married, retard.


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in Arts & Crafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because i said so
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...jeesh! Here I expected it to be about moose hunting or squirrel buggering or some such nonsense.
Click to expand...


it's nonspecific nonsense; it's the best failedgro can do


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather date Rosie de Palma off and on for a lifetime than marry someone like Palin. Brains actually do matter to men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brains matter to women too. Which explains why you're single.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have too much brains, I'm single because I enjoy not being tied down to one broad and I can do what I want when I feel like it. Explain why you're single and not married, retard.
Click to expand...


 I'm sure we all believe that. 























Not.


----------



## masquerade

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you guys go again, picking on my secret sweetie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather date Rosie de Palma off and on for a lifetime than marry someone like Palin. Brains actually do matter to men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brains matter to women too. Which explains why you're single.
Click to expand...


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brains matter to women too. Which explains why you're single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have too much brains, I'm single because I enjoy not being tied down to one broad and I can do what I want when I feel like it. Explain why you're single and not married, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure we all believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not.
Click to expand...


My women aren't complaining, don't hate because you can't hop on the train.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

5 Things Michelle should say to Palin:

1. You still have more executive skill than my husband and Biden combined

2. I can't ever imagine you ducking a press conference and calling up the former mayor of Wasilla to speak for you

3. You hunt and fish while Barry has people write autobiographies for him, so if I was ever stuck in the wilderness Id rather have you than Barry as my partner

4. The LMSM has not stopped hounding you 24/7/365, Ive never seen anything like it, they hate you more than Reagan, yet you still smile, how do you do it?

5. Barry has made a total fucking mess of the economy and the USA might lose our AAA credit rating, I'm so sorry, when he talked about "Change" I thought he meant change for the better. I will do whatever I can to help you clean up when you're elected to POTUS in 2012


----------



## Flaylo

masquerade said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather date Rosie de Palma off and on for a lifetime than marry someone like Palin. Brains actually do matter to men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brains matter to women too. Which explains why you're single.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


USMB broads on the attack against a very handsome, educated, career driven man, I know why some women are single and miserable now.


----------



## Dr.House

Fail-o is *Dante Gay*....


----------



## masquerade

Flaylo said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brains matter to women too. Which explains why you're single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USMB broads on the attack against a *very handsome, educated*, career driven man, I know why some women are single and miserable now.
Click to expand...


Prove it!

Married to the same man for 22 years.  Miserable?  Hell no.  Not even close.


----------



## Flaylo

Dr.House said:


> Fail-o is *Dante Gay*....



If you're looking for a gay man check for Oddball or Divecon, not a certified ladies man like myself.


----------



## Flaylo

masquerade said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USMB broads on the attack against a *very handsome, educated*, career driven man, I know why some women are single and miserable now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it!
> 
> Married to the same man for 22 years.  Miserable?  Hell no.  Not even close.
Click to expand...


You're married and too old why should i prove it to you?


----------



## California Girl

masquerade said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USMB broads on the attack against a *very handsome, educated*, career driven man, I know why some women are single and miserable now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it!
> 
> Married to the same man for 22 years.  Miserable?  Hell no.  Not even close.
Click to expand...


Fail&Won'tGo resorts to sexist bullshitting when he gets his little ass kicked by girls.


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB broads on the attack against a *very handsome, educated*, career driven man, I know why some women are single and miserable now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it!
> 
> Married to the same man for 22 years.  Miserable?  Hell no.  Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're married and too old why should i prove it to you?
Click to expand...


Sexist and ageist.... wanna go for three out of three and insult females on race too? 

Fool.


----------



## masquerade

Flaylo said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB broads on the attack against a *very handsome, educated*, career driven man, I know why some women are single and miserable now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it!
> 
> Married to the same man for 22 years.  Miserable?  Hell no.  Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're married and too old why should i prove it to you?
Click to expand...


Too old in *your* mind and that's *your* issue, not mine.

Didn't I come across a thread several weeks ago that announced the fact that you were leaving USMB?  Couldn't stand to be away from us, ay?  *snicker*


----------



## masquerade

California Girl said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB broads on the attack against a *very handsome, educated*, career driven man, I know why some women are single and miserable now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it!
> 
> Married to the same man for 22 years.  Miserable?  Hell no.  Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail&Won'tGo resorts to sexist bullshitting when he gets his little ass kicked by girls.
Click to expand...


The only defense he has.  Poor thing.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Michelle: "MMMM this caribou tastes better than arugula"


----------



## hjmick

Flaylo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...Three threads with three links to HRPuffinstuffPo.
> 
> Mind ceasing with your spamming of the forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spamming that retard in your avatar, *I'm posting sound, relevant news along with some humor.*
Click to expand...


No, you're not. All you're doing is exposing an unhealthy obsession with Sarah Palin.



Flaylo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you guys go again, picking on my secret sweetie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather date Rosie de Palma off and on for a lifetime than marry someone like Palin. Brains actually do matter to men.
Click to expand...


Your love affair with your palm is not by choice...



Flaylo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in Arts & Crafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its liberal news that makes Palin look like a fool.
Click to expand...


No, it's not and your posting of it serves only to make you look foolish.


----------



## Trajan

say?who knows, she probably wants to slap her silly cause her hips aren't as wide as the Continent.......


----------



## California Girl

Trajan said:


> say?who knows, she probably wants to slap her silly cause her hips aren't as wide as the Continent.......



The funniest thing about this thread... Fail&Won'tGo thinks that a list of stuff that Michelle Obama didn't say is 'news'.... "sound, relevant, news". So the question must be asked... Is Fail&Won'tGo the dumbest active poster we have on USMB?


----------



## Dr.House

Flaylo said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail-o is *Dante Gay*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a gay man check for Oddball or Divecon, not a certified ladies man like myself.
Click to expand...


Your reply is *Dante Gay*...


----------



## Dr.House

California Girl said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> say?who knows, she probably wants to slap her silly cause her hips aren't as wide as the Continent.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest thing about this thread... Fail&Won'tGo thinks that a list of stuff that Michelle Obama didn't say is 'news'.... "sound, relevant, news". So the question must be asked... Is Fail&Won'tGo the dumbest active poster we have on USMB?
Click to expand...


On par with Truthdoesntmatter...


----------



## Sallow

Some of those were funny..

I would say to Sarah..

People who live in extremely brittle cold glass houses..shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it!
> 
> Married to the same man for 22 years.  Miserable?  Hell no.  Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're married and too old why should i prove it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexist and ageist.... wanna go for three out of three and insult females on race too?
> 
> Fool.
Click to expand...


So its ok for women in this forum to insult Flaylo but he's an ageist and sexist for insulting back? My message to you: Stop whining and grow a pair.


----------



## L.K.Eder

aha, if you are single, you are stupid.

good to know.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Flaylo said:


> Keli Goff: 10 Things Michelle Obama Wants to Say to Sarah Palin but Can't


Flaylo is *madly in love* with Sarah Palin. I can't fault him though, she *is* pretty hot.

But he realizes that he can *never* win Sarahs' heart because he can *never* be *half the man* Todd Palin is.

"Flaylo and Sarah sittin' in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G!". That's what FailGo can only *dream* of.


----------



## rdean

Beg all you want.  I will never trade Barrack for Todd.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Mad Scientist said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keli Goff: 10 Things Michelle Obama Wants to Say to Sarah Palin but Can't
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo is *madly in love* with Sarah Palin. I can't fault him though, she *is* pretty hot.
> 
> But he realizes that he can *never* win Sarahs' heart because he can *never* be *half the man* Todd Palin is.
> 
> "Flaylo and Sarah sittin' in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G!". That's what FailGo can only *dream* of.
Click to expand...


So I guess Karl Rove and all those other conservatives must have some delusional crush on Sarah Palin and are all jealous of Todd Palin, right? Retarded reasoning at best.


----------



## California Girl

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're married and too old why should i prove it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexist and ageist.... wanna go for three out of three and insult females on race too?
> 
> Fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So its ok for women in this forum to insult Flaylo but he's an ageist and sexist for insulting back? My message to you: Stop whining and grow a pair.
Click to expand...


Well, if I used generic terms for all males to insult him, then you could legitimately say I'm being sexist. But I don't. Nor did I refer to his age... so I didn't use his age to insult him. If I had, you could legitimately say I'm being ageist. The difference between me and your idiot cousin is that I insult individuals, not groups. 

Your cousin is a moron. Be happy that you clearly got the good genes.


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> Beg all you want.  I will never trade Barrack for Todd.



You hallucinating again, deany? Or are you really Michelle?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexist and ageist.... wanna go for three out of three and insult females on race too?
> 
> Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its ok for women in this forum to insult Flaylo but he's an ageist and sexist for insulting back? My message to you: Stop whining and grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if I used generic terms for all males to insult him, then you could legitimately say I'm being sexist. But I don't. Nor did I refer to his age... so I didn't use his age to insult him. If I had, you could legitimately say I'm being ageist. The difference between me and your idiot cousin is that I insult individuals, not groups.
> 
> Your cousin is a moron. Be happy that you clearly got the good genes.
Click to expand...


You made a reference to his penis size, but you left that one out didn't you? Seriously, stop your whining, you can't fling crap at other people and then call people sexist, ageist, racist and misogynist when they bust back.


----------



## Ernie S.

CrusaderFrank said:


> 5 Things Michelle should say to Palin:
> 
> 1. You still have more executive skill than my husband and Biden combined
> 
> 2. I can't ever imagine you ducking a press conference and calling up the former mayor of Wasilla to speak for you
> 
> 3. You hunt and fish while Barry has people write autobiographies for him, so if I was ever stuck in the wilderness Id rather have you than Barry as my partner
> 
> 4. The LMSM has not stopped hounding you 24/7/365, Ive never seen anything like it, they hate you more than Reagan, yet you still smile, how do you do it?
> 
> 5. Barry has made a total fucking mess of the economy and the USA might lose our AAA credit rating, I'm so sorry, when he talked about "Change" I thought he meant change for the better. I will do whatever I can to help you clean up when you're elected to POTUS in 2012



6. Why is my ass so much bigger than yours? Hell! I'm only 3 weeks older than you.


----------



## California Girl

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its ok for women in this forum to insult Flaylo but he's an ageist and sexist for insulting back? My message to you: Stop whining and grow a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if I used generic terms for all males to insult him, then you could legitimately say I'm being sexist. But I don't. Nor did I refer to his age... so I didn't use his age to insult him. If I had, you could legitimately say I'm being ageist. The difference between me and your idiot cousin is that I insult individuals, not groups.
> 
> Your cousin is a moron. Be happy that you clearly got the good genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a reference to his penis size, but you left that one out didn't you? Seriously, stop your whining, you can't fling crap at other people and then call people sexist, ageist, racist and misogynist when they bust back.
Click to expand...


Making a personal reference about an individual is not sexism, idiot. If I attacked ALL men's penis size, that would be sexist. Your cousin is a moron.


----------



## DiveCon

Flaylo said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail-o is *Dante Gay*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a gay man check for Oddball or Divecon, not a certified ladies man like myself.
Click to expand...

proof i occupy space in your cranium that i dont pay rent for


----------



## froggy

She's so full of herself, i bet she keeps pics of herself in her wallet.


----------



## DiveCon

froggy said:


> She's so full of herself, i bet she keeps pics of herself in her wallet.


SHE didnt actually compile this list
so don't hold her to blame


----------



## California Girl

DiveCon said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail-o is *Dante Gay*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a gay man check for Oddball or Divecon, not a certified ladies man like myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proof i occupy space in your cranium that i dont pay rent for
Click to expand...


What I find interesting is that little Mr "Liberal", Fail&Won'tGo, thinks being gay is an insult. Some "liberal" he is.


----------



## DiveCon

California Girl said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a gay man check for Oddball or Divecon, not a certified ladies man like myself.
> 
> 
> 
> proof i occupy space in your cranium that i dont pay rent for
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that little Mr "Liberal", Fail&Won'tGo, thinks being gay is an insult. Some "liberal" he is.
Click to expand...

i agree
the only times i see being gay used as a slur towards me is by liberals


----------



## Ravi

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if I used generic terms for all males to insult him, then you could legitimately say I'm being sexist. But I don't. Nor did I refer to his age... so I didn't use his age to insult him. If I had, you could legitimately say I'm being ageist. The difference between me and your idiot cousin is that I insult individuals, not groups.
> 
> Your cousin is a moron. Be happy that you clearly got the good genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a reference to his penis size, but you left that one out didn't you? Seriously, stop your whining, you can't fling crap at other people and then call people sexist, ageist, racist and misogynist when they bust back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Making a personal reference about an individual is not sexism, idiot.* If I attacked ALL men's penis size, that would be sexist. Your cousin is a moron.
Click to expand...

Disagree. It's objectification and that is sexist.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made a reference to his penis size, but you left that one out didn't you? Seriously, stop your whining, you can't fling crap at other people and then call people sexist, ageist, racist and misogynist when they bust back.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Making a personal reference about an individual is not sexism, idiot.* If I attacked ALL men's penis size, that would be sexist. Your cousin is a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree. It's objectification and that is sexist.
Click to expand...


When an individual refers to himself as a 'certified ladies man', he opens himself up to have that assertion challenged. Unlike that individual, I stick to insulting the individual and not the entire male gender.


----------



## Ravi

He should be certified, I'll give you that.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> He should be certified, I'll give you that.



Indeed. 

Holy crap.... be careful Ravi.... we might agree again! That might bring about the total destruction of USMB!


----------



## Si modo

Flaylo said:


> Keli Goff: 10 Things Michelle Obama Wants to Say to Sarah Palin but Can't
> 
> 
> 3. If Katie Couric had asked me I could name plenty of publications that I read on a regular basis because reading is something you get used to doing in law school.


Good grief.

The HuffPo is a "news organization".


----------



## DiveCon

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should be certified, I'll give you that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Holy crap.... be careful Ravi.... we might agree again! That might bring about the total destruction of USMB!
Click to expand...

Ravi and I have agreed on a point or two over time, the board survived


----------



## Bass v 2.0

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Making a personal reference about an individual is not sexism, idiot.* If I attacked ALL men's penis size, that would be sexist. Your cousin is a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree. It's objectification and that is sexist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an individual refers to himself as a 'certified ladies man', he opens himself up to have that assertion challenged. Unlike that individual, I stick to insulting the individual and not the entire male gender.
Click to expand...



You made that comment about his penis *BEFORE* he said he was a ladies man. Stop lying CG and at any rate, stop throwing insults and playing the victim when people insult you back.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/146045-best-usmb-meltdown-of-2010-a-20.html#post3081268

You made this post about his penis size, where did he say anything about being a ladies's man before then?


----------



## Ravi

Bass v 2.0 said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/146045-best-usmb-meltdown-of-2010-a-20.html#post3081268
> 
> You made this post about his penis size, where did he say anything about being a ladies's man before then?


Ah...now I have to side with CG...he's the one that brought up his small foot. And you know what they say about guys with small feet...


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Ravi said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/146045-best-usmb-meltdown-of-2010-a-20.html#post3081268
> 
> You made this post about his penis size, where did he say anything about being a ladies's man before then?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...now I have to side with CG...he's the one that brought up his small foot. And you know what they say about guys with small feet...
Click to expand...


He didn't do it in a sexual manner, thats just stupid Ravi and you know it, CG has a thing for hurling insults and then playing the victim when she gets insulted, if you notice Flaylo didn't whine about being insulted and nothing he said in this thread was sexist nor ageist.


----------



## Si modo

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/146045-best-usmb-meltdown-of-2010-a-20.html#post3081268
> 
> You made this post about his penis size, where did he say anything about being a ladies's man before then?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...now I have to side with CG...he's the one that brought up his small foot. And you know what they say about guys with small feet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't do it in a sexual manner, thats just stupid Ravi and you know it, CG has a thing for hurling insults and then playing the victim when she gets insulted, if you notice Flaylo didn't whine about being insulted and nothing he said *in this thread* was sexist nor ageist.
Click to expand...

[Emphasis added]

Something about monkeys and Shakespeare comes to mind at the moment.


----------



## shintao

Michelle: I am going to fuck you up after I leave this White House Bitch!

Michelle:Why is it you turn out so many Retarded children?

Michelleo your kids know who their real daddy is? (flipping through Palin's FBI files)


----------



## locomotion13

M. OBAMA can be friendly with children, thats  very important.  I would not let Sarah PALIN touch my kids!


----------



## cpduprovider

Flaylo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in Arts & Crafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its liberal news that makes Palin look like a fool.
Click to expand...


Or if she opens her mouth.


----------

